# Any sawmills near Long Island NY ?



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I will look through my own compiled list and send a shout out to some sawyers (assuming I find some), but I thought I would bring it up here too. I got a call from a business/land owner who has a 20 acre "waste wood" processing facility. Long story short they sold the land and the logs have got to go.

She said they take short lengths and make firewood and hardwood mulch...but have no way to process the log lengths and they piled up. She was on the road when I returned her call, when she gets back to the place she is sending pictures of what she said was a wall of logs 30' high and 1/2 mile+ long , free for the taking (was my understanding, they were paid to take them in the first place, now they gotta go)

A guy like me would be like a kid in a candy store, millions of bft all in a pile. She said cherry, walnut, oak, apple...My minds eye sees me digging through 100,000's of logs and finding a semi load of curly logs.

So if you "know a guy" or are a sawyer near there I can give you the ladies contact info (she sounds like a real hoot on the phone)


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Depending on how much timber is there, it MIGHT just be worth it for a full on commercial mill to bring a few log trucks in to there to get the haul. Or is the stuff too small for a large mill?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dbhost said:


> Or is the stuff too small for a large mill?


I don't know yet. The way she talked they are big, anything small they already processed (hired a tub grinder/operator for $4000 a day when needed, just to make mulch). They have an onsite firewood processor too, their main business. She is sending camera phone pictures, supposedly today yet. The turn off for most mills is the origin of the logs, most are not virgin timber (some are from land developement, they are not allowed to burn anywhere so they have to pay dumping fees). I figured larger mills will turn thier noses up because of the possibility of metal in the logs...too bad I bet there are some gems there. Some junk too, but she doesn't care if someone picks and choses, just needs them gone relatively soon. Even in smaller loads as long as they are leaving.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wish something like that would show up in the Houston / Galveston area. I'd love to get my hands on some Pecan, and Walnut... I'd happily drag it over to M&G or whomever will slice it for me...


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cell pictures. Just a few, she sent more...plenty of logs :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't see the walnut in the pictures, but she said she had some. And they take no softwood from my understanding, only hardwood. The softwood goes to a biofuel plant.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds like she's not as dumb as she tries to come across. Typical really. 

Down here it's called pulpwood.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, what I would give for an excavator with a grapple on it. The worlds biggest game of pick up sticks :laughing:. Really, it looks like her best option is find a tub grinder operation and make mulch, and maybe someone local could grab the choice logs as they work through them. Someone on another forum did that recently, snagged the good ones as the grinder crew worked through the pile.


----------

